# A question for the tactical shotgun fans....



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I am in the process of converting a spare 870 that I have into a tactical model. I'd like to add a piece of picatinny to the front of the gun or possibly the fore stock. I'd like to keep my gun wood if I could, but I'm not sure how I'd be able to place a tactical rail without replacing the fore stock. Any suggestions will be appreciated. 

Also, where can I find the muzzle "breaching" piece, who sells it??

BTW, it's **** near impossible to find a good magazine extension these days!! :evil: 

Thanks, Will


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Is this what you mean by "breaching piece"?



















The first choke tube (and coolest one IMO), I've only seen direct from Remington. They are about $55 plus shipping. The second one is from Wad Wizard. They aren't as cool IMO and almost twice as much. With either one you'll have to take your barrel to a gunsmith to get threaded so it will accept Remchokes, if it isn't already. I'm not sure how much it costs to thread a shotgun barrel these days.

There are also the barrels that are made with the breaching end, but everything is one piece. Those are probably stronger, but I like the removable choke type better because it comes off and makes the shotgun more versatile. Plus, I don't think I'll be doing any actual door breaching, I just think these things look totally bad ***. I'm sure they'd make awesome eye gougers if I ran out of ammo! :twisted:

As far as the picatinny rail goes, what are you wanting to attach to your shotgun? If you are putting a light on there they make clamps that either attach to your barrel or magazine extension.

It's almost impossible to find Remington brand extensions. I think they'll only sell to law enforcement. Try Wilson Combat/Scattergun Technologies extensions. http://www.wilsoncombat.com/sa_mag_extensions.asp


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Lycan said:


> Is this what you mean by "breaching piece"?


Giggity Giggity!, Alright! That is what I am looking for!

My 870 is an express, so it is already tapped for Rem-chokes. I am looking to strap a light on it, but if I can clamp it to the barrel, instead of a rail, that would work too.

As far as extensions go, I've resigned myself to the fact, that they will be **** near hard to find for the next little while. That's okay I guess, as I have found some acceptable ones. I just don't have all kinds of dough laying around right now. Maybe if I had a side job come in, Hmmm....... Thanks Lycan, I appreciate the ideas.

SW


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey this light comes with it's own clamp: :mrgreen:










http://www.lasermax.com/product.php?id=20


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

That clamps looks good. Thanks again. 

I'm curious as to why I would need a "laser" with a shotgun though.........


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

The question is "Why not have a laser!" :lol:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> I'm curious as to why I would need a "laser" with a shotgun though.........


The laser is so you can hit the target! Just because its a shotgun, do you think you don't need to aim?

I guess it depends on what you intend to shoot with it. If you are talking about self defense purposes and probable distances of 25 feet or under, (likely distances for home invasions) you can consider that you are sending a single projectile out. You really do have to aim!

Now if you are shooting a skunk at 30 yards, yes, you will get some spread. Go shoot a few cardboard boxes at 20/30 feet and see how this works.

The real advantage of a shotgun is not in the spread, but it is in the brute power it delivers.


----------



## clement47 (Sep 29, 2020)

Designing an AR-15 might be a complicated process. But, if you have the right resources, some things can be changed. Especially, to know requires a lot of patience and effort.


----------

